
Nuke Scan - mattbierner
https://blog.mattbierner.com/nuke-scan/
======
gh02t
A lot of these old film and paper records of nuclear tests are literally
rotting away. This is a problem for researchers in the area (who do stuff like
designing optimal strategies for first responders to a nuclear attack),
because it's the only data we have and it's very unlikely there will ever be
any more atmospheric nuclear tests. There's been a big scramble in the last
few years to digitize and preserve this data, as well as to declassify as much
of it as possible for researchers to use.

[https://str.llnl.gov/october-2017/spriggs](https://str.llnl.gov/october-2017/spriggs)

------
ImaCake
Biophysics people use a digital equivalent to this. In in vitro DNA
replication experiments, one of the building blocks of DNA is made to be
fluorescent so as it is added to the long DNA chain being synthesised you can
visually observe it's progress (under a fancy microscope). If you take a
1-pixel slice for each millisecond and stich them together you get a kind of
graph of fluorescence extending in length over time. Some incredible insights
into DNA replication have been made using this technique.

~~~
jfarlow
Those would be Kymographs:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kymograph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kymograph)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=fluorescence+Kymograph&tbm=i...](https://www.google.com/search?q=fluorescence+Kymograph&tbm=isch)

------
nneonneo
Minor nit: you may want to ensure your blog software isn’t making “fi” and
“fl” into ligatures within your code blocks, because it makes them look funny
and can break copy-paste.

------
homero
Broken link [https://blog.mattbierner.com/nuke-
scan/playlist](https://blog.mattbierner.com/nuke-scan/playlist)

~~~
mattbierner
Fixed:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvGO_dWo8VfcmG166wKRy...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvGO_dWo8VfcmG166wKRy5z-GlJ_OQND5)

------
inteleng
From the same author/artist: [https://blog.mattbierner.com/theremin-x-
proposal/](https://blog.mattbierner.com/theremin-x-proposal/)

------
xattt
Is this just analogue M-mode?

~~~
John_KZ
Sort of, yeah. It's because of the same kind of limitation: You can't get the
whole image at the desired framerate, so you only get a small slice of it over
time. You can see the same technique applied in sonars, some kinds of radar
etc.

